# JAVA Klasse aus JSP nutzen



## Eisscholle (25. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

noch ein Problem, woran ich scheitere:

Ich bilde eine Instanz einer Java-Klasse in einer JSP-Seite mit 


```
<%! UserAuthentification userAuth; %>
<% userAuth = new UserAuthentification("benutzername","egal"); %>
```

Klappt alles. Nun will ich mit userAuth.isAuthentificate() den Status des Logins abfragen und ich bekomme immer false zurück, egal was passiert, obwohl ich in isAuthentificate() "return true" hineincodiert habe. Ich habe gleichzeitig noch in die Klasse UserAuthentification ein Programm gebaut, was es testet und dort klappt alles wunderbar. Will ich mir z.B. mit userAuth.getXXX() irgendetwas ausgeben lassen:

```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /test/index.jsp:62

62: 		<%= userAuth.getUsername() %>
63: 		<%
64: 		if(userAuth.isAuthentificate() == true)
65: 		{

root cause 

javax.servlet.ServletException: tried to access method projekt.usersystem.UserAuthentification.getUsername()Ljava/lang/String; 
from class org.apache.jsp.test.index_jsp
```

Ich kann also eine normale Instanz bilden aber keine Methoden sinnvoll aufrufen. Entweder kommt Mist zurück oder es kommt gleich eine Fehlermeldung. Und die richtige Klasse rufe ich auch auf, das habe ich schon getestet.

Hat jmd. eine Idee?

Danke.


----------



## EOB (26. Mrz 2007)

was genau steht denn in zeile 62?

grüße


----------



## Eisscholle (26. Mrz 2007)

Habe das jetzt nochmal von gestern probiert und jetzt geht es. Wieso das??? Nix geändert, nur den rechner mal aus gehabt und es klappt. Naja, danke erstmal. So langsam macht mich das verrückt.


----------

